# Fuel Gauge Issue/Question



## IrrelevantD (Nov 11, 2011)

I just bought an 07 Spec V and noticed something peculiar that I wanted to run by other owners to see if this was normal for the Sentra.

The dealership filled the tank before I left, as any good dealer will, but I noticed that the fuel level on the gauge dropped very quickly. Down 1 bar by the time I got home (10mi). When I left for work yesterday it was down 2. "Probably because I had it parked on a hill" I thought. 

After driving to work, then to lunch and back to the office, it was down to 3/4 tank. This can't be right?!? Down 1/4 tank in less than 40 miles? I topped it off and it only took about 2 gallons. Assuming they didnt completely fill the tank, or the cutoff on their pump might be a bit quick, 2 gallons would be reasonable. 

Aftere driving home, another 25 or so miles at 80-90 when not in traffic, it was down 2 bars again. again, I topped it off and it took a hair over a gallon. Again, this seems reasonable. 

So, the question is, is it normal for the Sentra's fuel gauge to drop quickly the first few gallons and then stabilize or is this a cause for concern?


----------



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

IrrelevantD said:


> So, the question is, is it normal for the Sentra's fuel gauge to drop quickly the first few gallons and then stabilize or is this a cause for concern?


There are thirteen bars on the feul gage of my 2011 Sentra. I recorded the distance travelled (mostly, but not all, highway driving) based on the car's odometer, as the bar dropped to 12, 11, 10, etc.:

12 - 54 miles
11 - 47
10 - 9
9 - 21
8 - 33
7 - 40
6 - 26
5 - 47
4 - 40
3 - 14
2 - 29
1 - 44

I think the bars "seem like" a precise digital instrument but the on board computer, current driving conditions, tilt of the tank and shape of the tank make it difficult to consider it an accurate and precise measuring device.

I this check I did it's possible I might have missed the actual point when the next bar turned off by a mile or two but I think that is less of a factor that other variables in the fuel gage system.


----------

